
The 10 worst unicorns of 2015 - cant_kant
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/24/somewhere-way-way-under-the-rainbow-the-10-worst-unicorns-of-2015/
======
cant_kant
The article is interesting. But if TLDR, then here is the list:

Fab

Evernote

Good Technology

LivingSocial

Pure Storage

Gilt Groupe

Dropbox

Box

Theranos

Square

